# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >   Just back from an over night at Bryant Park Hotel,from where we took the subway to Yankee stadium for the 5 hour game on saturday!!!! What a crazy time, but the outcome was worth it!

## LindaP

Just back from an over night at Bryant Park Hotel,from where we took the subway to Yankee stadium for the 5 hour game on saturday!!!! What a crazy time, but the outcome was worth it!

----------


## amyb

I know you had to have been dressed for warmth-my oh my what a good fan you are. I am enjoying the playoffs sans my team and have to say those Yankees get an awful lot of things right. A

----------


## Theresa

Linda, what did you think of the Bryant Park hotel?  We were there the weekend of the 10th and loved it.

----------


## LindaP

Teresa, this was our second time staying there.....and it is a great hotel and location. did you go into the Cellar bar at night? Its like a vampire lair!!!!! Fun though!We didnt get back until after 2am, and the place was packed!!!!

----------


## Theresa

Yes, we went to the Cellar Bar, and it was packed.  Mike especially enjoyed the women dancing on the bar.  We were there for his birthday.  We had a room overlooking the park, and took advantage of the view over a bottle of champagne.  I would love to go back.

----------


## andynap

Theresa- did you look at the heading of this post? Why are you answering? LOL

----------


## Theresa

You got me, Andy!

----------


## primo

Hey Andy.....wer'e coming close to a fine baseball war, Like I said,"go Yankees"!!! Linda

----------


## andynap

Hey Linda- don't you be infecting this board. LOL

----------


## Jeanette

GO PHILLIES!!!!!!!!

I just infected their infection, so we are even.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Yankees crush those suckers!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## primo

yEEAh......GOTTA believe Janette.........YANKEES WIN # 27 , some of you SBhonliners are on St Barths.....but, "I'm doin' fine.....on cloud 9"
   Yahooo!!!!!!!!!!!! Linda AND Bill

----------

